
A B2B software marketplace instead of sales email drip campaigns back and forth - joshschoen
https://joshuaschoenaker.com/a-b2b-software-marketplace-instead-of-sales-email-drip-campaigns-back-and-forth/
======
anoncoward111
Is the article supposed to end on a cliffhanger like this?

The better way of course is to do this via inbound marketing and discovery.
For example, you make a youtube search for "how do I make my laptop faster
under Linux", and then you watch some free videos and maybe even contact some
companies to buy their stuff.

The hypothesis behind cold calling and cold emailing is that 90% of customers
don't do this for some reason, and are just waiting for some random person to
contact them about something new for them to try :)

